# wood pallets



## patriots (Sep 25, 2009)

This is probaly a stupid question, but can you use oak wood pallets in a wood smoker. Thanks


----------



## uncle_lar (Sep 25, 2009)

it has been discussed before. the fact that many wood pallets are treated to prevent bugs and also the fact that they could have had some kind of chemical on them. I personally would not use them unless you know exactly where they came from and what was on them.many pallets are used and reused and theres no telling what they could have  been exposed to.


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 25, 2009)

Not a stupid question at all. In fact, a very good one as I'm sure many on here would think that they would make ideal pieces to burn in a smoker. But just like uncle_lar said, you don't know what they have been exposed to. I can tell you first hand, that when I was a forklift operator, pallets sat in all kinds of nasty stuff, were always having something spilled on them when loading drum and so on. If you can get them, they are a good cheap firewood to have around for a firering, but thats all I would use them for, unless your are postive they have not been exposed to sone nasty chemicals.


----------



## patriots (Sep 25, 2009)

Always ask them that know. Thank you gentle men.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep they ^^^ got ya covered. Thought about it once upon a time myself...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good call guys!

Eric

Edit: You should know the source of any fuel wood or smoke wood prior to using it to cook with, and be relatively assured that it has not been tainted with anything.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2009)

What he said.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 25, 2009)

Never Use Pallets, before becoming disabled and retiring, I ran a delivery service.  

It would surprise you what all gets spilled on pallets.  

We hauled chemicals, paint, hazardous materials, Car Batteries (full of acid), you name it, pallets are used over and over because of cost. 

Pallets could have residue from dozens of toxic substances leached into them. There are lots of times items on pallets leak or are damaged spilling onto the pallet.

*Do Not Use Them...*


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 25, 2009)

There's never a dumb question because we have all been there done that and some even saved the shirt (I did) but pallet are definetly abondent but like most have said I wouldn't use them because you don't know where they have been or what was don't to it.


----------



## rickw (Sep 25, 2009)

I have used oak from a pallet factory. It was the cut ends and never was part of the pallet itself so no worries about chemicals on the wood. If you have a factory that makes the pallets it can be a good source for wood.


----------



## hog warden (Sep 28, 2009)

What they said!

Plus.....sometimes, not all of the pallet is oak. Sometimes the cross pieces are something less like cottonwood, elm, sycamore, etc.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 28, 2009)

I once tried to use a pallet in my smoker but it was too large for the fire box.


----------

